# Sandpaper Holder - for hand sanding



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don,
That holder looks comfortable and usable. I have checked and I can't see anywhere in the US who stocks them.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## kiefer

*thanks don
would love to find thos here
they look comfortable to use 
the hold downs for the paper are great
maybe some day i will build one

kiefer*


----------



## nightdiver5

The handle doesnt look as cool but a common drywall handsander works pretty good.

http://www.doitbest.com/Sandpaper+holders-Marshalltown+Trowel-model-16101-doitbest-sku-304263.dib


----------

